# spam PM's



## TUGBrian (Mar 13, 2010)

looks like some new spammer has sent out dozens (if not more) spam private messages.

please just delete them, do not click on links inside them!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 13, 2010)

also note, to make things easier and to prevent people from clicking the links...I banned the sender, and deleted all of his sent private messages...so if you get a message saying you have a new PM, but dont see one in your inbox...this will explain it =)


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 13, 2010)

There have been at least two other new users that sent out large numbers of PMs today -- there is a high likelihood that these are spam messages as well.


----------

